# .596 for root users question



## Franzferdinan51 (Jun 14, 2011)

Every time I try to flash it the flash fails I'm on .340 right now so could somebody tell me why it wont flash I'm using Droid 2 boot strap should I be using the Droid x boot strap

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## PatHoge (Jun 7, 2011)

You need to be using the two part file from TBH. 
http://www.mydroidworld.com/forums/...-5-596-release-thread-something-everyone.html
Download the two parts and then flash both in recovery before rebooting.


----------



## Franzferdinan51 (Jun 14, 2011)

I have both parts I just get an error when using them

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## jlloyd (Jun 11, 2011)

Did you check the md5 sums?


----------



## PatHoge (Jun 7, 2011)

Maybe re-download the files. They could be corrupt from a bad download.


----------



## jlloyd (Jun 11, 2011)

Either DROID 2/X bootstrap will work. The DROID 2 works better on gingerbread but they will both work


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

the problem is that ur using the wrong .sbf file make sure ur using the full .340 .sbf u can find it on my sbf links thread....i was using the wrong one at first. And i got that error many times as well until i realized i was using shado's system only .sbf instead of the full one...also make sure u wipe data/factory resets from the stock recovery menu after u flash it. then reroot and use d2bootstrapp to install that 2 part file


----------



## Droid-Xer (Jun 7, 2011)

Franzferdinan51 said:


> Every time I try to flash it the flash fails I'm on .340 right now so could somebody tell me why it wont flash I'm using Droid 2 boot strap should I be using the Droid x boot strap
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


Where does it fail at? What error do you get?


----------



## Franzferdinan51 (Jun 14, 2011)

Fixed it turns out corrupted download

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Franzferdinan51 (Jun 14, 2011)

By the way the new gingerbread is ****ing beastly

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

well turns out im dumb....guess u can get that same problem with either a corrupted download or the problem i had. Guess this thread with give users the answer to both the possibilities glad u got it working bro


----------



## jlloyd (Jun 11, 2011)

Happy to hear you got it


----------

